# macbook keyboard replacement



## lobsang (Oct 13, 2008)

hello! 
can you please help me, i bought apple macbook 13.3 inch in france, and macbook keyboard is in french version, which is very different from english version, now i like to replace keyboard in English version, can you please suggest me what possible i can do for it.
thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, I don't think there is much you can do as for replacing the keyboard. If going to the International system pref pane and changing the keyboard to engish doesn't help, you may just have to buy an English keyboard to plug in and use.


----------



## seantobin5 (Jun 2, 2008)

you can go to the Apple store and they will probably do it for free.


----------

